# Bakelite Pipe?



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I was looking through an antique store and I came across a pipe that was made out of bakelite, does anybody know about this history of when and why the used this as a pipe material? Im am just intrigued by it because it was the first time I have ever seen one.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a guess, but it might be from during the war when there was a shortage of briar, along with about everything else. That is when they started making Brylon pipes. If it is a Yello bole it is probably brylon. Brylon is not actually bakelite, but a mixture of sawdust and nylon which is compressed.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Just a guess, but it might be from during the war when there was a shortage of briar, along with about everything else. That is when they started making Brylon pipes. If it is a Yello bole it is probably brylon. Brylon is not actually bakelite, but a mixture of sawdust and nylon which is compressed.


*The Pipe*, made of graphite, looked a lot like Bakelite in the black version. Maybe one of those? History of "the pipe"

I had one once. Smoked okay, I guess, can't remember exactly, but it got as hot as a clay pipe! Like this one, but all black, no red rings.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have one Brylon pipe, by Yello Bole of course. It actually smokes pretty well, but it does get hot. However, never have to worry about it burning through like briar.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Just a guess, but it might be from during the war when there was a shortage of briar, along with about everything else. That is when they started making Brylon pipes. If it is a Yello bole it is probably brylon. Brylon is not actually bakelite, but a mixture of sawdust and nylon which is compressed.


the thing that was different was the shank was yellow and the bowl was black, it may have been removable but since i was in an antique store i didnt want to fiddle around with it to much, it all had the plastic/nylon look to it


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

You can find them on eBay for just a few bucks. I have no experience with them though.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is one very similar to the one i found the only difference is it had an all black bowl


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Bakelite is one of the earliest true resin plastics. It was used to bake radio cases and knobs, pickguards for early electric guitars, etc... it can get fairly crumbly and brittle with age and doesn't resist solvents or alcohol well.

Bakelite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GuitarDan said:


> Bakelite is one of the earliest true resin plastics. It was used to bake radio cases and knobs, pickguards for early electric guitars, etc... it can get fairly crumbly and brittle with age and doesn't resist solvents or alcohol well.
> 
> Bakelite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My first full set of "woods", that my father bought me at the BX in Morocco for xmas, was a brand new set of MacGregor Tourney (and here where my memory fails) PlasticWoods? They were NOT cheap! Played them all through high school and college and they were absolutely fantastic, probably the first successful non-wood woods. Absolutely loved them. Never saw another set anywhere. One day I hit a tee shot and the head went in three different directions -- time for some new woods. :lol: Actually scouted around on the bay with no luck to see if anybody was selling a set, but probably hardly any survive at this point. Might even be worth some bucks as a collector item.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the posts, they have definitely tamed my curiosity!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Really?!?! Different strokes, I would have probably gone and bought the thing myself.


----------

